# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Էթիկա >  Կոսմետիկա՞, թե՞ գեղարարական անճաշակ նկարչություն

## Cassiopeia

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, հնարավոր է արդարացնել այն հանգամանքը, որ դիմացից քայլող աղջկա դեմքին բացի սեփական մաշկի գույնից երևում է ծիածանի բազմերանգ ու գունագեղ մի նկարչություն: Կոսմետիկան ինքնին թերությունները փակելու համար է: Սակայն դժվար չի նկատել, որ այն ոչ թե թաքցնում է այդ թերությունները, այլ հակառակը, վուլգար ու տհաճ տպավորություն է թողում… Մի՞թե դա ևս արտասահմանից ներխուժած սովորույթ է՝ բույն դրած ներկայիս իգական սեռի մոտ…

----------


## kiki

ես կոսլմետիկա չեմ օգտագործում տուշից ու թափանցիկ շրթներկից բացի ... գտնում եմ, որ երիտասարդ մաշկը չպետք է թունավորվի այդ քիմիայով , անգամ դեմքին դուրս եկած "տհաճությունները" չեն թաքցվում այդ զիբիլ պուդրայի կամ կրեմի տակ, անգամ հակառակ էֆեկտն են տալիս ՝ քիչ է որ դրանք երևում են, մի հատ էլ սպիտակ անբնական շերտ է դեմքի վրա ... ու բոլորն էլ տեսնում են թե ինչ է կատարվում ... մի խոսքով, այդ գումարը, որ ծախսվում է այդ անպետք քիմիայի վրա ավելի լավ է տրվի մաքրող միջոցներ ձեռք բերելու համար, քանի որ բոլոր երիտասարդներն էլ ունեն նման խնդիրներ   : ավելի լավ չէ՞ գնել մաքրող միջոց ՝ օրինակ Քլին ընդ քլեյնը ասում են շատ լավն  է   , դե ես պրոբլեմ չեմ ունեցել  , չեմ օգտագործել, բայց կարծեմ դա գովում են, ու հետո այդ պրոբլեմները գտնում եմ երբեմն հենց այդ քիմիայի հետևանքն են ...
այ տոն օրերին ՝ հարսանիք, ծնունդ, նոր տարի ... բնականաբար ինձ տոնական տեսք եմ տալիս, սիրում եմ երբ աչքերն են ընդգծվում, ու տեղը տեղին աչքերս արտահայտիչ եմ դարձնում, բայց միայն դա ՝ առանց այդ կրեմ ու պուդրա կոչվածների ... դեմքիս ոչինչ չեմ քսում ... 
մի խոսքով, աշխատեք լինել բնական, դրանից լավը չկա ...

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հայերին բնորոշ բարդույթ՝ ամեն բացասական երևույթի համար  մեղադրել արտասահմանին  :Smile:  : 
Արտասահմանում շպարվել ընդհնարպես չեն սիրում, հատկապես երիտասարդ տարիքում : Սկսում են 35-ից հետո: Իհարկե շպարվում են , ինչպես նշվեց միայն թերությունները քողարկելու համար, բայց այնքան նրբորեն, որ անգամ խոշորացույցով նայելիս չես նկատի շպարը:Եվ դա սխալ է, քանի որ արտասահմանցի կանայք կանացիությունից լրիվ զուրկ են ( թե հագնվելու, թե շպարվելու, թե ընդհանրապես կանացի շարժ ու ձևի / կեցվածքի լրիվ բացակայություն)...Այնքան է եղել հասարակական վայրերում չեմ գուշակել դիմացինս կին է թե տղամարդ , կամ քայլող զույգերից որը որն է ( եթե իհարկե միասեռ զույգ չեն  :Bad:  ) 
 Ինչ վերաբերում է  մեր հայ աղջիկներին, ապա  գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը, ոչ թե _քսվում է_, այլ _պռտվում_ (մեղմորեն ասած) և շատ անճաշակ ու վառ արտահայտիչ գույներով: 
Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ կինը/աղջիկը պետք է շպարվի , թեկուզ և արտահայտիչ բայց չափի մեջ , միայն դիմագծերը ընդգծելու համար ( այլ ոչ թե դիմագծեր նկարելու համար)

----------

Second Chance (04.11.2009)

----------


## Arisol

Համաձայն եմ բոլոր գրվածների հետ: Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե արտասահմանում առօրյայում աղջիկները/կանայք/ ինչպես են շպարվում, բայց, օրինակ, ֆիլմեր և հաղորդումներ նայելու ժամանակ ուշադրություն եմ դարձրել մակիյաժին և նկատել եմ, որ արտասահմանցիները շատ ճիշտ են շպարվում, այնպես, որ մակիյաժը համարյա թե չի երևում, այսինքն նրանք ճարպկորեն թաքցնում են իրենց թերությունները (եթե դրանք իհարկե կան) և ընդգծում են գեղեցիկ տեղերը, իսկ մեր՝ հայերի մոտ լրիվ հակառակ երևույթն է ընթանում՝ արտահայտիչ են դարձնում թերությունները և մի տոննա կրեմների, տյեների, պուդրայի և շրթներկի տակ թաքցնում են գեղեցիկ տեղերը :Bad:  : Լիովին համաձայն եմ, որ կարիք չկա, որ ճահել աղջիկները կոսմետիկա օգտագործեն և իրենց կարծիքով «գեղեցկացնեն» իրենց, քանի որ ճահելությունը հենց ինքը գեղեցկություն է: Իհարկե, կան աղջիկներ, որոնք մակիյաժի կարիք են զգում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հարկավոր է այն անել այնպես, որ միայն թերությունները ծածկվեն, այլ ոչ թե ծաղրածուի նման տարբեր երանգի պուդրաներ և տյեներ լինեն դեմքի վրա :Bad:  : Շա՜տ եմ տեսնում աղջիկներ, որոնք ավելի շատ ծաղրանքի օբյեկտի են նմանեցնում իրենց մակիյաժով ու մտքումս ասում եմ «տեսնես տնից դուրս գալուց առաջ իրենց հայելու մեջ նայե՞լ են :Think:  …»: Շատերին թվում է ՝ որքան շատ կոսմետիկա լինի դեմքին, այնքան ավելի գեղեցիկ և հրապուրիչ կլինեն, բայց չարաչար սխալվում են :Nono: ,  իրականում լրիվ հակառակն է :Cool:  : Մեկ էլ մի բանի վրա եմ զարմանում… Բա ո՞նց են տենցներին համբուրում տղաները :Bad:  …Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, թե օրական որքա՜ն կոսմետիկա են ուտում խեղճ տղաները :Bad:   :LOL:  …
Էհ, այս թեմայի շուրջն անվերջ կարող եմ խոսել, քանի որ այն ինձ շա՜տ է հուզում…
Ինչ վերաբերում է ինձ, ապա ասեմ, որ ես իմ 17 տարվա ընթացքում երբեք կոսմետիկա չեմ օգտագործել և նույնիսկ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ կգա մի ժամանակ, երբ կսկսեմ այն օգտագործել, քանի որ մի քանի անգամ տանը ձևի համար շպարվել եմ ու ինձ շատ դեկոմֆորտ էի զգում ու պատկերացնում էի, թե երեսս դիմակի տակ է և մարդիկ կծիծաղան իմ վրա, եթե այդպես փողոց դուրս գամ :LOL: : Նաև իմ մաշկը այդ քիմիական նյութերը չի ընդունում :Sad:  , ալլերգիա է առաջանում, երեսս դուրս է տալիս :Black Eye:  : Բայց օգտագործում եմ հիգիենիկ շրթներկ, այն էլ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ շրթունքներս ճաքճքած են լինում :Wink:  : Ու՜ֆ, էս ինչ շա՜տ գրեցի :LOL:  : Լավ, չձանձրացնեմ էլ :Wink:  , հերիք է այսքանը :Smile:  :

----------


## Esmeralda

Ընդհանրապես օգտվում եմ կոսմետիկայից...
Օրինակ, ընդհանուր դեմքին քսելու համար կրեմներ չեմ օգտագործում... օգտագործում եմ սովորական պուդրա, որի միջոցով պարզապես պաշտպանում եմ երեսս արտաքին միջավայրից(օրինակ՝ փողոցի փոշուց),քանի որ շատ զգայուն մաշկ ունեմ... 
Աչքերիս մատիտ եմ քսում և երբեմն տուշ...  Շրթներկ չեմ սիրում, գրեթե չեմ օգտագործում... չնայած ասում են, որ սազում է...
Շպարվելը չեմ համարում շատ կարևոր բան... այսինքն եթե չեմ հասցնում, կարող եմ նաև առանց դրա դուրս գալ տանից... Կան մարդիկ, որ համարում են, որ ինձ սազում է շպարված, կան մարդիկ, որոնց կարծիքով առանց դրա ավելի լավ է... մի խոսքով... ինչքան մարդ, այնքան կարծիք... Ինչևէ... չեմ կարծում, որ շպարվելը վատ երևույթ է... Մարդկանց չեմ դատապարտում դրա համար... պարզապես, իրոք, գեղեցիկ չէ,  երբ դեմքը չափից դուրս գունազարդված է...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զզզզզզզզզզզզվում եմ կոսմետիկայից: Երբեմն հարկադրված ստիպված եմ եղել շպարվել (ասենք, բեմի համար): Ոնց որ դեմքիս վրա ավելորդ բաներ լինեին: Կներեք, բայց մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկանում կոսմետիկա օգտագործելու իմաստը: Էլ չեմ ասում դրա՝ մաշկին հասցրած վնասների մասին: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու մարդիկ չեն գոհանում իրենց ունեցածով:

----------


## Aida

17 տարեկան եմ օգտագործում եմ միայն տուշ և թափանցիկ շրթներկ: Կյանքիս մեջ մի անգամ եմ լաաաավ պրտվել այսինքն պրտել են Վիպուսկնոյիս օրը...........իիիիիիիիինչ օր էր: Արտաքին տեսքիցս շատ գոհ էի:: Դեմ չեմ ամեն տեսակ կոսմետիկայի, գտնում եմ, որ դա շատ նորմալ երևույթ է: Վերջիվերջո աղջիկ ենք չէ, պետք է չէ տղաներից ինչ-որ բանով տարբերվենք, մեզ հետևենք: Չնայած համաձայն եմ, որ ամեն ինչը չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ:
Եթե շպարվում ես դա չի նշանակում, որ քո դեմքը լի է թերություններով և դրանք թաքցնելու համար ես շպարվել, ամենևին էլ ոչ: Շպարվում են սեփական գեղեցկությունն ու յուրահատկությունը ընդգծելու համար: Համաձայն եմ կան աղջիկներ, որոնց շպարը սարսափելի տհաճություն է պատճառում, բայց դա շպարից չէ, դա աղջկա սեփական գեցեղկությունից է, որը բացակայում է:

----------


## Riddle

Պարզապես պետք չէ մոռանալ նաև մի բան, որ դիմահարդարանքի համար ևս, ինչպես օրինակ հագուստի համար, մեծ նշանակություն ունի տարիքը: Կինը պետք է անպայման հաշվի առնի, թե որ տարիքային խումբն է զարդարում: Օրինակ այն դիմահարդարանքը, որը գեղեցիկ է հասուն կնոջ դեմքին, երիտասարդ աղջկա դեմքին ծանր կթվա, կամ հակառակը՝ երիտասարդ աղջկա թարմությունն ընդգծող երանգները, փայլերը, կամ թափանցիկ շրթներկերը հասուն կնոջ դեմքին կարող են անհեթեթ երևալ:

----------


## Riddle

Ավելացնեմ նաև երկու կարևոր հանգամանք ևս. պետք է հաշվի առնել, թե որտեղ ես գտնվում, օրվա որ ժամին: Օրինակ առավոտյան, դասի գնալուց անհեթեթ է երեկոյան դիմահարդարանքը, մի շատ պարզունակ հանգամանք, որը մեր աղջիկները, հատկապես ուսանողուհիները, անողոքաբար ոտնահարում են: Իսկ հաջորդ պարզունակ, ու հաճախ մոռացվող հանգամանքն էլ այն է, որ դիմահարդարանքն էլ նորաձևություն ունի: Բնական է, որ առաջինը պետք է հաշվի առնել դեմքի առանձնահատկությունը, թե ինչ է ավելի հարմար դեմքին, բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ նաև, որ այն դիմահարդարանքի ձևը, կամ այն գույները, որոնք սազում են դեմքին, ու արդեն ժամանակավրեպ են, տեղին չեն: Մի բան, որի մասին նույնիսկ մեր աստղուհիներն են մոռանում: :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես դեմ չեմ կոսմետիկյին, բայց, ինչպես շատերն արդեն նշել են, չափի մեջ։ Ինքս օգտագործում եմ թարթիչաներկ (տուշ), աչքի սև մատիտ և շրթներկ։ Իմ կարծիքով, չեմ չարաշահում։ Ինձ դուր է գալիս կոսմետիկայի օգտագործումը, օգտագործել եմ և մտադիր եմ միշտ էլ օգտագործել։  :Tongue:  Բայց աշխատում եմ օգտագործել այնպես, որ անբնական տեսք չստանամ՝ միաժամանակ ընդգծելով առավելություններս ու թաքցնելով թերություններս, դե, հնարավորին չափ։ 

Այդ առումով նորաձևությանը, կարելի է ասել, չեմ հետևում. դիմահարդարվում եմ այնպես, ինչպես ինձ է դուր գալիս, և, ինչպես որ, իմ կարծիով, ինձ սազում է։ Իսկ դեմքս կրեմով պատելուց միշտ խուսափել եմ, որովհետև, թեև չեմ փորձել, բայց պատկերացնում եմ, որ բավականին տհաճ զգացողություն կլինի, Բյուրի ասած մաշկիդ վրա ինչ-որ ավելորդ բանի առկայության զգացողություն...  :Bad:  Բացի դրանից, շատ տհաճ է, երբ տեսնում եմ կրեմի ու դիմափոշու հաստ շերտով պատված, այսպես ասած՝ «գաջած»  կամ «ծեփած» դեմքեր։ Միշտ մտածում եմ՝ տեսնես ի՞նչ է տաքցրած այդ հաստ շերտի տակ։ Համոզված եմ, որ շատ դեպքերում լրիվ նորմալ մաշկ, որը թաքցնելու կարիք չունի։  :Think:  




> Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու մարդիկ չեն գոհանում իրենց ունեցածով:


Բյուր, մարդկանց ունեցածը երբեմն քիչ է լինում, դրա համար էլ, բնականաբար, չեն գոհանում և կոսմետիկայի միջոցով փորձում են ավելի գեղեցկանալ։ Ուղղակի ոմանց հաջողվում է, ոմանց՝ ոչ։  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մարդկանց ունեցածը երբեմն քիչ է լինում, դրա համար էլ, բնականաբար, չեն գոհանում և կոսմետիկայի միջոցով փորձում են ավելի գեղեցկանալ։ Ուղղակի ոմանց հաջողվում է, ոմանց՝ ոչ։


Կներեք, բայց ցավակցում եմ այդ մարդկանց:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կներեք, բայց ցավակցում եմ այդ մարդկանց:


Չեմ կարծում, թե ցավակցությունդ տեղին է... Եթե դու զզվում ես կոսմետիկայից, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ բոլորը պիտի զզվեն, կամ, որ օգտագործողները ցավակցության կարիք ունեն։

----------

Enigmatic (03.11.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Չեմ կարծում, թե ցավակցությունդ տեղին է... Եթե դու զզվում ես կոսմետիկայից, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ բոլորը պիտի զզվեն, կամ, որ օգտագործողները ցավակցության կարիք ունեն։


էս աղջիկներով հավաքվել խոսում եք թե մյուս աղջիկները ինչ տեսք պետքա ունենա՞ն: ԼօԼ Տղեք մի հատ խորհուրդ մորհուրդ չտա՞նք  :Tongue: 

Ան որոշ աղջիկներ կոսմետիկա օգտագործելուց հետո իրոք կարեկցանքի ու ցավակցելու կարիք ունեն  :Bad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> էս աղջիկներով հավաքվել խոսում եք թե մյուս աղջիկները ինչ տեսք պետքա ունենա՞ն: ԼօԼ Տղեք մի հատ խորհուրդ մորհուրդ չտա՞նք 
> 
> Ան որոշ աղջիկներ կոսմետիկա օգտագործելուց հետո իրոք կարեկցանքի ու ցավակցելու կարիք ունեն


Արտ, համաձայն եմ, *որոշ* աղջիկներ, բայց չի կարելի այդ որոշներին նկատի ունենալով՝ նման բան ասել կոսմետիկա օգտագործող բոլոր աղջիկների մասին անխտիր։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է տղաների կարծիքներին, ապա շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե այս թեմայում իրենց հեղինակավոր ու կարևոր կարծիքները հայտնեին նաև տղաները... Վերջիվերջո, աղջիկները հիմնականում հենց տղաների համար են փորձում գեղեցիկ լինել, և դա, կարծում եմ, բնական է։ Այնպես որ նրանց կարծիքն, ամեն դեպքում, հետաքրքիր է։  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե այս թեմայում իրենց հեղինակավոր ու կարևոր կարծիքները հայտնեին նաև տղաները... Վերջիվերջո, աղջիկները հիմնականում հենց տղաների համար են փորձում գեղեցիկ լինել, և դա, կարծում եմ, բնական է։ Այնպես որ նրանց կարծիքն, ամեն դեպքում, հետաքրքիր է։


Համամիտ եմ, ու ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ հենց տղաների համար են գեղեցկանում աղջիկները, այլ նաև այն պարզ պատճառով, որ տղաների օրգանիզմը կամա թե ակամա հարստանում է այդ քիմիայով: Հետո ի՞նչ, որ գեղեցկությունը զոհեր է պահանջում…

----------


## Apsara

ի դեպ, այսօր Վերաենց տանը մի քանի նոր ակումբցիների հետ ծանոթացա, ու այսօր որպես բացառություն մի ձև շպարվել էի, վատ էր ստացվել, բայց ժամանակ չկար ոչ ջնջելու ոչ դզելու; իսկ հետո լրիվ մոռացել էի, որ երեսիս  նկարել եմ, ու երբ տանը հայելու մեջ նայեցի մի պահ վախեցա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

